# Manually Resize Height and Width of Display Capture



## LazloTheRascal (Jan 13, 2021)

This might be a dumb question, but I'm trying to resize a few display capture sources in one scene. I know how to crop and resize the sources by grabbing the corners. But I'm trying to find a way to resize the sources to be the same size and I want to manually input the height and width numbers. I can't find a way to do this. Is this possible or is there a good work around for this?


----------



## Banyarola (Jan 13, 2021)

You can use hold down the ALT key and then drag the bounding box side you want to move...


----------



## LazloTheRascal (Jan 13, 2021)

Banyarola said:


> You can use hold down the ALT key and then drag the bounding box side you want to move...



Thanks for the reply! I do know I can crop it that way, I'm just trying to have a few sources be exact sizes so I'm trying to see if I can input specific numbers to the height and width of the source. Particularly in display capture.


----------



## aega (Jan 13, 2021)

Right Click on the Source, Transform -> Edit Transform


----------



## LazloTheRascal (Jan 13, 2021)

aega said:


> Right Click on the Source, Transform -> Edit Transform


That did the trick! Thank you so much!


----------



## FerretBomb (Jan 13, 2021)

LazloTheRascal said:


> Thanks for the reply! I do know I can crop it that way, I'm just trying to have a few sources be exact sizes so I'm trying to see if I can input specific numbers to the height and width of the source. Particularly in display capture.


Right-click the source in the Sources list, Transform, Edit Transform.
Or just click on the source in the list and hit CTRL-E.
I'd also recommend checking out the 'scale filtering' option in the right-click menu, if you're going to be resizing in the preview window. It can make things look quite a bit better to enable bicubic filtering as compared to the default.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jan 13, 2021)

FerretBomb said:


> I'd also recommend checking out the 'scale filtering' option in the right-click menu, if you're going to be resizing in the preview window. It can make things look quite a bit better to enable bicubic filtering as compared to the default.



@FerretBomb - could I get you to elaborate, or point me to reference material where I can learn more about this.
I don't use Studio Mode. And for my streaming, I am resizing (and/or cropping) lots of pre-recorded videos from different sources. I don't care that much if the Preview window isn't as attractive as it could be as long stream/recording is. But If using default resizing is negatively impacting stream quality, I wish to learn more to make sure I'm not shooting myself in the foot (so to speak). 
Thanks in advance


----------



## FerretBomb (Jan 14, 2021)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> @FerretBomb - could I get you to elaborate, or point me to reference material where I can learn more about this.
> I don't use Studio Mode. And for my streaming, I am resizing (and/or cropping) lots of pre-recorded videos from different sources. I don't care that much if the Preview window isn't as attractive as it could be as long stream/recording is. But If using default resizing is negatively impacting stream quality, I wish to learn more to make sure I'm not shooting myself in the foot (so to speak).
> Thanks in advance


This has nothing to do with Studio Mode.
When resizing a source in the Preview window (as opposed to changing its native resolution to suit), by default a very low-quality fast rescale is used. This generally results in jaggies and low visual quality, getting worse as the resize becomes more extreme. You can see this by creating a text source, choosing a font with high detail (such as a CRT/scanline-emulation), using around 200pt, then resizing the text down. The edges will get jaggies, the details will be blurred and/or uneven (some scanlines missing, in the stated example). If you switch the source's Scale Filtering to Bicubic, that detail will clear up and get nice and sharp again.
It's subtle and you've gotta look for it, but once you see it, the difference becomes HUGE.

Scale filtering defaulted to 'disable':




Scale filtering on the source set to 'bicubic':




The same thing happens on the edges of sources, notably those with transparency. Webcams with a greenscreen are especially visible, and make them look subconsciously crappy.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jan 14, 2021)

thanks. I'll give this a try


----------



## mgw (Oct 10, 2021)

@LazloTheRascal , @Lawrence_SoCal , @FerretBomb Hi All, I'm creating a scene similar to Lazlo. After I set all the sources into their own tiles with my chosen transforms for each one, how do I preserve those transforms within the scene or the source ? I want to be able to use those same transforms within another scene if possible, which would then have different sources also, but use the same transforms of x,y width and height.


----------



## FerretBomb (Oct 10, 2021)

mgw said:


> @LazloTheRascal , @Lawrence_SoCal , @FerretBomb Hi All, I'm creating a scene similar to Lazlo. After I set all the sources into their own tiles with my chosen transforms for each one, how do I preserve those transforms within the scene or the source ? I want to be able to use those same transforms within another scene if possible, which would then have different sources also, but use the same transforms of x,y width and height.


Right-click a source in the Sources list, go to Transform->Copy Transform. Then swap to the new scene, do the same and Paste Transform as appropriate. There's no way to do it for all sources in a scene wholesale, but it beats the old method of writing the values down by hand for each one.


----------

